# Boost Your Posts Here!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

title says it all...........post away!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

'bout what


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi Hi


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You boost your post count.......so post whatever you want....random silliness......it helps raise your post total.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You only have One more to go!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

The moon is moving away from the Earth at a rate of about two inches a calendar year.  During the age of the dinosaurs, the moon would have taken a full quarter of the night sky, and as we go along, it will slowly and consequently, gain distance.


(Taken from an internet site...accuracy not determined.)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I could really use some nachos right now


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Oooooh...loaded nachos and some sweet tea!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

frojazz said:


> Oooooh...loaded nachos and some sweet tea!!!


Are you SERIOUS!! I was thinking Nachos and green tea..but I decided not to mention the tea part, LOL


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Kind said:


> Are you SERIOUS!! I was thinking Nachos and green tea..but I decided not to mention the tea part, LOL


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm making nachos tomorrow, I even fry the tortillas to make fresh hot chips.  Yummy, and I like green tea....but I love peach tea.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

posted


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Amateurs.

+1


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hhmmm. I crave coffee cake! Curse homework......(looks at clock) 8.5 hours til class.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Coffee cake!!! I distract you with food. look at not-so-wholesome deliciousness!!









yay two so far


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Not-so-wholesome deliciousness part two title: Nachos!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

+1


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

two awesome things in one:
I don't know if it worked...but I'd try it








Its says おちゃ　みるく　ocha miruku


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

+1


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

+1


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

-24


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

posted


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

posted


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I feel left out!


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's better.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

posted


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

posted


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What I don't understand is how come this thread has not already become overloaded?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

good question...seems like the same people are posting here agian


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

and again


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks a LOT... now I want nachos. 

I do NOT, on the other hand, crave GREEN Kit Kats!  Eww.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

hi


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is just fun.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kathy said:


> This is just fun.


And lo-cal as well!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

VA - you don't get any more stars    You are just trying to avoid homework    

One of these days it will all be over and you'll join the ranks of the over-worked underpaid nurses - unless you go for a masters (like my niece did) and then a doctorate - and then go to med school! 

Coffee cake   Maybe I can make some gluten free   hmmmm

not lo cal


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

frojazz said:


> Oooooh...loaded nachos and some sweet tea!!!


OK, where are we meeting for lunch?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Posing is such hard work. It is going to wear me out.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

nachos made with maiz tortilla chips and lo fat cheese? on second thought I'm not the one who needs low fat it's DH and he is working - 

Directions?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> VA - you don't get any more stars  You are just trying to avoid homework
> 
> One of these days it will all be over and you'll join the ranks of the over-worked underpaid nurses - unless you go for a masters (like my niece did) and then a doctorate - and then go to med school!
> 
> ...


yes i am trying to avoid homework. ...right now I'm avoiding lecture.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll bet I can squeeze one more post out.......yes, there it is.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am avoiding having to get ready for work........sorry *Vegas_Asian*, but the green tea kit kat looks, um, not so good. 
kjn


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> I am avoiding having to get ready for work........sorry *Vegas_Asian*, but the green tea kit kat looks, um, not so good.
> kjn


I'll second that


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, OK, just one more.
Have I ever told any of you that I REALLY like Firefox as a browser?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't even know what firefox is.........


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes BJ we all know you need to boast your posts. 

Maybe we need to start adding Acts and Scenes once you reach Shakespeare.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Amateurs.
> 
> +1


+2


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang! I really needed this post yesterday. Was trying so hard to get over 50


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

This is frustrating...how do you hijack a thread that's about nothing


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok...today I want a patty melt with smoked cheddar cheese!! (Don't bring me any fries...I'll steal some from DH.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

+3


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

To boost your posts just go to the thread I want this book on Kindle and tell everyone you just Klicked for their book.  At least that thread is productive.

Also welcome all the newbies that have just joined the Kindle Boards.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm hungry


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> Yes BJ we all know you need to boast your posts.
> 
> Maybe we need to start adding Acts and Scenes once you reach Shakespeare.


Nobody *needs* to boost their post count. This entire thread is nothing but a complete waste of bandwidth. But if people are going to jump in and waste Harvey's hard earned cash by indulging in it, then I can too.

+1


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

poor EV can't hijack   BJ won't get any more stars    VAMPY we need you


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

+1 for me...I need the help to get to 50.  It would also help if I stopped lurking so much! 

Sam


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

In the mood for Butter Chicken today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Kind said:


> In the mood for Butter Chicken today.


I'm in the mood to butter my chicken most days.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind said:


> In the mood for Butter Chicken today.


Do you make your own? I haven't tried this recipe yet, but I'm thinking next week... The pictures look soooo good.

http://christie-corner.blogspot.com/2009/03/no-butter-butter-chicken.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you make your own?


Of course, I butter my own chicken. Why spend $20 to have some harlot do it for me?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Of course, I butter my own chicken. Why spend $20 to have some harlot do it for me?


When I am speaking to you, you will know it.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When I am speaking to you, you will know it.


Verena posts LOUD!

(Jim do you feel "placed in put" yet?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Verena posts LOUD!
> 
> (Jim do you feel "placed in put" yet?)


Humbled and humiliated.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Humbled and humiliated.


Poor BJ. Everyone is picking him. Sends hugs.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

This is cheating.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

And I've been told that bad things happen to cheaters.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

But I can't remember now who told me that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Poor BJ. Everyone is picking him. Sends hugs.


*sniffle* Thank you.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Everything on this thread is making me hungry.

Except for maybe this... Is this real or is it a joke?


Vegas_Asian said:


> two awesome things in one:
> I don't know if it worked...but I'd try it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

so...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

how....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

is...


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Boosting...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

everyone...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

doing tonight?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Poor BJ. Everyone is picking him. Sends hugs.


Kathy - you are encouraging him!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anju said:


> Kathy - you are encouraging him!


Sorry, I'll stop now. He doesn't need encouragement that's for sure.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

honyock said:


> And I've been told that bad things happen to cheaters.





honyock said:


> But I can't remember now who told me that.


Somebody's ex-wife.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Elaina Bobbit


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

drenee said:


> Somebody's ex-wife.


LOL!!!

I always thought those invisible fence collars should be made for husbands


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

drenee said:


> Elaina Bobbit


Ummm... I think her name was "Lorena." And she didn't do what she did because he was cheating.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right...but most men don't remember that.  Which is good when I'm trying to scare them.  LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

drenee said:


> You're right...but most men don't remember that. Which is good when I'm trying to scare them. LOL.


Well, I promise not to rape anybody tonight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My best cheater story ever is about the woman whose estranged husband was suing her because she had went into his house while he was at work and rubbed poison ivy into his underwear.  
Moral of the story: if you put it where it doesn't belong, it should itch a little.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Would you look at that...I made it to 1,000 posts on the boost your posts thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

drenee said:


> Would you look at that...I made it to 1,000 posts on the boost your posts thread.


Speaking of "Willies." 

Congrats.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Green Tea Kit Kats for the win!!!!!


-24


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

no


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

relation


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

to


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lorena "Elaina"


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bobbit


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

although I have been told by my Ex's that I can be scary when I'm mad...........................................................good thing my Hubby can handle me!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+1


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+2


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+3


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+4


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+5


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+6


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+7


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+8 Page 6!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+9


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lalalalalalala lalalalal this is fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

bibbity boppity boo


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

hip hop down the bunny hole!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Who framed Roger Rabbit?>


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Why does Playboy use a BUNNY They're cute and innocent....not...........that.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sick Sick Hugh


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nachos sound good!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

No green kit kats for me!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+1


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+2


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+3


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

+4


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah!!!!! 3 stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

MUST


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

BOOST


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

TO


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

300!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

5!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

4!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

3!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

2!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok I can stop now!


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Somebody's ex-wife.


I dont think that she was technically an ex-wife yet. That was sort of the problem.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Somebody's ex-wife.


No! I remember now. Some financial wizard. Big-timer. Weird last name..Mazod...Mandout...no...Madoff! That was it! Madoff!


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

honyock said:


> No! I remember now. Some financial wizard. Big-timer. Weird last name..Mazod...Mandout...no...Madoff! That was it! Madoff!


Nice guy. Seemed trustworthy. Always said "Call me Bernie". I gave him a lot of money. I wonder what happened to him?


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

That reminds me. I haven't checked my mutual fund in awhile. I think I'll go do that now. Back in a bit.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

honyock said:


> That reminds me. I haven't checked my mutual fund in awhile. I think I'll go do that now. Back in a bit.


AAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!! NONONONONONO!!! HOLY CR#$ HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN? BERNIE!!!!!


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

Could someone maybe loan several thousand dollars?


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

honyock said:


> Could someone maybe loan several thousand dollars?


Or maybe just a couple of bucks for a latte. Starbucks is open late here.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

honyock said:


> Or maybe just a couple of bucks for a latte. Starbucks is open late here.


Based on how well you are having a conversation with yourself (especially when you start quoting yourself) I think you've had enough caffeine already.


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> Based on how well you are having a conversation with yourself (especially when you start quoting yourself) I think you've had enough caffeine already.


I'm still laughing...yes, I was on a self-chat rampage, wasn't I? I liked Dr Seuss and all, but I'm ready to move on up.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I would love some nacho's too but can't have the dairy  .  Ohhh that reminds me of a great book... about Nacho mama's house. 'Mom over Miami', I would post the link but think that would be thread jacking


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Fatel Attraction is a good movie for cheating prevention too <gggggg>


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmmmm, I have wayyyy to many posts to make for any chance of upgrading.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

kim said:


> Based on how well you are having a conversation with yourself (especially when you start quoting yourself) I think you've had enough caffeine already.


I laughed right out loud.........that was a good one!! 
This board & all you guys make me laugh quite a bit, so thank you for that!!
kjn


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Funcooker

- Walter...


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

*eats more green tea kit kats*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Seeing as how this board is still here (and one wonders why it is), I will add to it again.
Oh, I guess I just did.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be out of town next week and won't be able to post... so this will help keep my 3.297 posts per day average


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nobody *needs* to boost their post count. This entire thread is nothing but a complete waste of bandwidth. But if people are going to jump in and waste Harvey's hard earned cash by indulging in it, then I can too.
> 
> +1


Anyone that can afford a Kindle and the books can afford a donation for the bandwidth used here. I have a Paypal account and would be glad to donate to Harvey and the Kindle Boards for the bandwidth.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13th!

+2


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

TGIF! +2


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Besides Jimbo.....the point of this entire website and the forums is to have FUN.....apparently people enjoy this F U N thing. There are a lot of posts that take up bandwidth that really have no point other than FUN> Show your Pets post, and What do we all look like for example......both have Nothing to do with Kindles yet both are actively used and participated in because it's FUN. Now go back to being a kill joy and we'll ignore you


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Mars is bright tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

sam said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!
> 
> +2


I met my wife on Friday the 13th - which has made it the luckiest date for me.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Full Moon Tonight, Sailor's Delight! 

-sailor


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sailor said:


> Full Moon Tonight, Sailor's Delight!
> 
> -sailor


There's a full moon AND it's Friday the 13th! 
Look out everybody, the wackos will be out tonight.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I met my wife on Friday the 13th - which has made it the luckiest date for me.


and I met my husband on a Friday the 13th...also lucky


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

kim said:


> There's a full moon AND it's Friday the 13th!
> Look out everybody, the wackos will be out tonight.


aaack... I'm staying home. Glad I don't work retail anymore.

I've been laid off twice on Friday the 13th's

theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

There are 3 Friday the 13th's this year...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Both my brother and sister were born on Friday the 13th's.  (3 years and 4 months apart).


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Both my brother and sister were born on Friday the 13th's. (3 years and 4 months apart).


awesome!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I'll post, this is my 51st post which means that I am no longer a Dr. Seuss, Yea!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Both my brother and sister were born on Friday the 13th's. (3 years and 4 months apart).


My dad claims to have been born on a Friday the 13th, but I put his birthdate in one of those day-of-the-week calculator things and it turns out it was a Saturday the 13th.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Well I'll post, this is my 51st post which means that I am no longer a Dr. Seuss, Yea!!


Woohoo! It's exciting to move up a rank... which I guess is the whole point of this thread, lol


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm off to a ST. Patrick's party.  This feels like facebook!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey....I'm boosting my posts to tel you all to head over to accessories thread and find the one titled "Post your Oberon pictures here and help others decide which Oberon to pick"

(Or something like that)

I want all of us to post our pics of our Oberons to help me decide what my 2nd Oberon should be, since Oberon's pictures STINK!!!!  Their purple Roof of Heaven looks blue yet when a kindleboarder posted a pic when they got it it was GORGEOUS and looked nothing like what is on Oberon's site.  We are all in agreement that we love Oberon, we just dont like "their" pictures....so we are taking matters in our own hands...


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Back to sample some of those delicious green tea kit kat bars !!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok......one more post here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  folks.  Post count boosting is a time honored tradition. . . .but let's at least make each post really a post -- even if a random and essentially meaningless thought -- and not just +1. . . . .   

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! Just gone 10 days and I cannot believe how much I have to catch up on.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Wow! Just gone 10 days and I cannot believe how much I have to catch up on.


Hope you don't have anything planned, like reading or eating or sleeping


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

As Ann stated we support all of you guys getting your posts but please let it be a contribution to the boards or something of interest.   Nothing like accessories, free or bargain books to get all KB member's attention.  

Thanks!
Linda
Moderator


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

After a discussion with Harvey and the other mods the decision was made to lock this thread.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------

